# Clothes (Female  Responders Preferred).



## Sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of a piece of female clothing that looks like a one-piece skirt but that a woman wears outside a pair of jeans or other trousers? It's a blouse of some description, but there's a specific name for it that I've read at one time or another but which eludes me at present.


----------



## terrib (Jul 9, 2010)

Look at these Sammy and see if any of these would work...(the tops not the women..lol)

http://www.venus.com/products.aspx?BRANCH=7~63~


----------



## Lil' Miss (Jul 9, 2010)

No idea. By one-peice skirt do you mean...a dress? *confusion*


----------



## Sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Terri, "no" to all. Lil' Miss, here's a picture:


----------



## terrib (Jul 9, 2010)

hum...that looks sorta looks like a long haulter top to me...but then again...it doesn't have straps...so that's not it.


Might want to check with LadyS...she's a model, I think she will know.


----------



## Sam (Jul 9, 2010)

No, that's not the name I recall reading, Terri. I'll be sure to check with Lady S, though. Thanks.


----------



## Lil' Miss (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh ya that's what I was trying to say...those things that could be dresses or shirts. No idea what they're called


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 9, 2010)

Ask Like a Fox - she's studied fashion and knows women's clothing inside out.


----------



## Sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, OX. 

I asked Lady S and she said they were called "tube dresses". She also said that the following picture was a tube dress too, only tucked up. If it is, that's the piece of clothing I'm after.


----------



## Baron (Jul 9, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Ask Like a Fox - she's studied fashion and knows women's clothing inside out.


 
Should I be surprised that Edna can be found in every thread that specifically asks for a reply from a female?


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 9, 2010)

The fashion stuff can get a bit confused over oceans. (And curse Ox for over-selling me, because I don't have a simple answer for you, Sam.)

I wouldn't call either of those pictures a tube dress. A tube dress is usually a strapless, slim fitting, usually stretch fabric, that can be any length.
The first picture you've got is just a short cotton dress, the fact that it's being worn over pants doesn't change what the garment is.
You can have extra long tops, they're very in fashion now, but they're not called anything universal to my knowledge.

The word tunic might work, but that has some stiff-implications. I'd be happy with this visual, for tunic though it's listed as "long top".






And then something like this:




Is called Tailored dress/long top.

If you can find a few pictures of exactly what you mean, I could tell you the way in which I would describe it, but in all my awareness, I'm not getting one steadfast name for that style.


Edit - But as I say, sometimes we don't agree continent to continent. I know when I went to America my distinction between singlets/shirts/tank tops/skivvys confused the Americans. So Tube dress might be apt for the UK.


----------



## Baron (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought as you did but Vicki showed me some pics.  She said it's come to be an accepted term for any 2 in 1 dress, originally based on the boob tube.

http://www.missselfridge.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=20555&storeId=12554&categoryId=157979&productId=1614773&langId=-1&cmpid=affwin1


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah yes, I see. If you google Tube dress, Sam, that will show a pretty uniform interpretation.


----------



## Lady S (Jul 10, 2010)

A lot of concepts in fashion these days have very vague application.  Tube dresses can be anything from a miniskirt with attached top to a full skirted evening dress.  I'm sure all this doesn't help Sam at all.  To add just a little more to the confusion smock tops can also be worn with jeans.  They're not so great when it comes to shape though, even if they're hitched in to hang over a belt.


----------



## Sam (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the information, ladies. I think I'll go with the tube dress for now, though.


----------



## PSFoster (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm sure you'll look smashing in whatever you decide to call it.


----------



## Baron (Jul 13, 2010)

PSFoster said:


> I'm sure you'll look smashing in whatever you decide to call it.


 
He's now shopping for accessories.


----------



## Sam (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes. 

What can I say? Cross-dressing just turns me on.


----------

